# Pacquiao vs Cotto



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2009)

The fight is just over. Wow, I didn't expect Pacquiao to dominate Cotto like that! I sure hope a Pacquiao vs Mayweather fight will happen. It really should!


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2009)

There were a few rounds that kept us on the edge of our seats.  Miguel Cotto put up a heckuva challenge early on in the fight.  Pacquiao made it look easy but he had a very good fighter to beat.  Good clean fight between the two of them, it was great to watch

Julio César Chávez, Jr. also made for quite an undercard.  He is becoming quite a good fighter in his own right.


----------



## Harald (May 17, 2010)

I'm a huge Pac fan (I call him my "gym mate" since I've trained at the Wild Card gym, but it's not really true at all as I was there a couple of years before he arrived and have never met the guy ) but I still kinda hated seeing Cotto lose. It sucks a little when two of your favorite fighters meet and one of them have to lose. 

Good fight. Pac really is amazing.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Pac man looked incredible in this fight and no wonder Mayweather asked for tigher doping tests....its scary how he gets stronger in the later stage of a fight!

He has amazing stamina and a serious well to delve into


----------

